# G0283 & Medicare - GP modifier or not



## gr8gal61 (Apr 21, 2016)

I've searched everywhere & cannot find the answer. Medicare does not allow the 97014 however it needs to change to the G0283. The other PT/ST/OT codes do require the Z51.89 with the exception to the injury/poisoning Dx. My question is do I need to use the GP modifier on the G0283 or not? The coder software I use shows the error of no GP modifier required with the 97014 however we are speaking of Medicare so when it is converted to G0283, I've used the modifier and then I've not used it and don't receive an error so I am needing help.

THanks


----------



## lauried (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi Gr8gal61,
Medicare does need the modifier GP appended to G0283, just like the other therapy chgs require mod GP. If there is no GP, it should be denied. 

Laurie


----------

